# What's your favorite 22 plinking pistol?



## mrmcgee

What is your favorite plinking pistol? I am getting a new 22 pistol for fun shooting and am wondering what everyone likes and has as their favorite. I am really interested in the Ruger Charger but am also looking at the S&W model 22, beretta neos, and the ruger Mark 3. What are your thoughts!


----------



## darkgael

The Ruger Mk.III is probably your best bet if you want to go with an auto. It may be the most bombproof .22 auto ever made.
For plinking, I am most apt to take a S&W 317 Airlite with a 2" bbl. when I go for a walk in the woods. At 10.5 ounces, it is a very easy carry and using it makes excellent snubby practice.
Pete


----------



## cwoparson

> For plinking, I am most apt to take a S&W 317 Airlite with a 2" bbl. when I go for a walk in the woods. At 10.5 ounces, it is a very easy carry and using it makes excellent snubby practice.


I'd love to have one of those and most likely will get one before the year is out. I have it's larger brother, the 637 Airweight in 38 special at 13 ounces. Equipped with Crimson Trace lazer grips it is the perfect home defense gun for these aging eyes that can no longer adjust to open sights. Surprisingly that little snub nose, even when shooting +P is very controllable. If I do get the 317 I'll most likely install Crimson Trace grips on it also as that little red dot is only a half inch in size at 17 yards so at normal 25 yard shooting distance it would be just slightly larger and it holds point of impact very well even under 38 special loads. Downside on the 317 or Crimson Trace grips for that matter is the high cost. Guess I could trade my little Bearcat or a spare 10/22 or both in on it. Just got myself worked up enough I think I'll have to run down to the gun shop tomorrow.


----------



## darkgael

cwop: 
Trading in a Bearcat is just how I financed the 317. I originally wanted the 317 so that I could put it in my pocket when in the field for grouse. It fills that bill nicely, so much so that it became my general woods gun.
Pete


----------



## NDTerminator

Browning Buckmark. Affordable, reliable, and scary accurate...


----------



## crewhunting

I love the kimber conversion kit. It gives you great practic on your 45 frame.


----------



## SDHandgunner

Being a life long .22 LR Handgun fanatic I have had way more than my share over the years. I have had Smith & Wesson Semi Autos & Revolvers, Ruger MKI's, MKII's & MKIII's, Ruger Single Sixes, Browning Buckmarks, a couple different Model Taurus Revolvers plus several others over the years.

Currently my favorite Plinking / Carrying Around .22 LR Handgun is a Ruger MKIII 22/45 with 4" Bull Barrel and adjustable sights. I have added the HiViz Fiber Optic Front Sight, and am awaiting a V Notch Rear Sight Blade from Ruger. This handgun features a Polymer Frame in the same shape and grip angle as a 1911. The grip is a little smaller than I anticipated, but in talking to my local gunsmith we are going to fix that problem.

I found a couple different articles on the net in which owners ground off the molded in grip panels and expoied in 1911 Grip Screw Bushings and then installed their favorite 1911 Grips on the Ruger 22/45. I am going to be putting Hogue Wrap Around, Finger Groove Rubber Grips on my 22/45 in the not to distant future.

So far this little Ruger has become a favorite. I snaps in and fits in an Uncle Mikes Kydex Paddle Holster that I have for my 1911, and carries like a dream when I am out hiking. So far I haven't put too many different brands & types of .22 LR Ammo through it, but it seems to shoot quite well with the Remington BULK Hollow Points I have been buying at Walmart.

More than a couple Cottontails have fallen to this Ruger this winter already, and I carry it with me when Calling Coyotes should I need to make a finishing shot on a downed Coyote.

Probably the best advice I can offer is to handle as many different .22 LR Handguns and buy the one that feels the best in your hands.

Larry


----------



## varmit b gone

My favorite 22 pistol for all around use is my mark III ruger target pistol with slab sided barrel and thumb rest grip mounted with a tasco pro point red dot scope. It's reliable, accurate and just a blast to shoot. I also have a really old H&R 9 shot revolver. It's alot of fun to


----------



## omegax

I'm a big fan of my Browning Buckmark.


----------



## 722.222

Browning Buckmark
enuf said!


----------



## People

My favorite is the Stoeger luger copy with the togel bolt. They made them back in the 70's. It points so well you do not need the sights. They are very hard to get now-a-days so I will tip my hat in favor of the Ruger mark 3. It seems like everyone in my family has a Mark 2. They are wonderfull guns. If I did not have my stoeger I would have a Ruger Mark 2. I do like the looks of the Mark 3 Hunter but the price point is a little high for me. My other guns need ammo. :sniper:


----------



## lowdog

Ruger MK111 Hunter, I have a lot of 22 handguns but always seem to pick htis one up. Shots like a laser beam
lowdog :sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith

beretta neos


----------



## oldfella

I've just sold my new Ruger Charger - is so accurate it's boring. I plan to replace it with either the Ruger Mark III or the classic S&W K-22 revolver. I did buy the Volquartsen Trigger Group (TG2000) for the Charger, and kept it to sell it separate, as well as a Bushnell Trophy MP scope.

Pete (The OldFella)


----------



## Susquash

My favorite .22 plinker is probably my Ruger MarkI with a red dot scope, fun and extremely accurate. Next would be my Dan Wesson .22 with 4", 6" and 8" heavy barrel, accurate and no recoil. Third would be my Phoenix .22 with the 5" barrel, fairly accurate and a hoot to shoot. I've even shot bowling pins events with it.


----------



## jcn45

Sig Trailside


----------

